
Tim Cook: Apple won't create 'converged' MacBook and iPad - richardboegli
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/tim-cook-apple-wont-create-converged-macbook-and-ipad-34201986.html
======
richardboegli
Of course not.

Apple's plan is to unify iOS and OSX. It will be called Apple OS.

The iPad Pro is one step towards this.

Apple looking to replace Intel with ARM architecture is another.

Now that Microsoft have unified with Windows 10 and with Google on the path to
Android and Chrome unification, Apple will unify.

There will be no OSX 11.

Currently Apple is on iOS 9 and OSX 10.11, so just 'by the numbers' the
unification is not that far off.

------
ankurdhama
I hope this is true. OSX and Macbook are open computing systems (I can compile
build run any app or OS along side) where as the iOS devices, well you could
say that you don't really own them even after you pay the hefty price.

